
I Built a Website with Every ACNH Villager, Item, and Reaction - arkamedus
https://villagers.club
======
arkamedus
So here's short story, I was trying to get into opensource, so I found a repo
for a popular AC website, and was like hey, I'll make some improvements and
submit a pull request. All is well and good, chatting with the developers, got
input and made adjustments... and then they never merged my pull request.

So I got salty, and me and my hubris said, "I could build this exact site in
like 3 days"...

So 2 days later my girlfriend and I launched VillagersClub.

If you've ever wondered what every item costs, what materials it takes to
craft, if it can be bought, what villagers there are, what a villagers house
looks like, what items are in a villagers house, which items you can give to a
villager to get them to wear it, which reactions you can learn from which
villagers and literally a whole lot more, please check out our website.

Of course, we couldn't have done it entirely alone and the data itself is
based off of the public and opensource ANCH Public Spreadsheet Project (linked
to in footer of site) where tons of great people are putting their minds
together to datamine all of ACNH.

Hope your day is well, take care.

